# Can anyone recommend me a Arca Swiss plate for my 5D Mk III?



## rotaercz (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure which one I should get for my tripod. My tripod is a Gitzo GT3530LS Carbon Fiber Series 3 Long Systematic Tripod with a ARCA-SWISS Monoball Z1 DP Double Pan.


----------



## markd61 (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know if RRS has developed a plate for it yet but they are the ones I would wait for.
I made the mistake of using a generic that did work but it twisted and had awkward access to the pc terminal and cable release port.

I switched to the RRS version and could not be happier. It is rock solid, allows me to use my pc cords and cable release easily AND creates a strap attachment point that actually improves on Canon's (IMO).


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

markd61 said:


> I don't know if RRS has developed a plate for it yet but they are the ones I would wait for.
> I made the mistake of using a generic that did work but it twisted and had awkward access to the pc terminal and cable release port.
> 
> I switched to the RRS version and could not be happier. It is rock solid, allows me to use my pc cords and cable release easily AND creates a strap attachment point that actually improves on Canon's (IMO).



I have the RRS on pre-order they said they are going to be available end of april


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2012)

RRS or Kirk plates are the way to go, particularly for L-brackets. If you just want a camera base plate (especially if you need to switch between using a grip and not), a Wimberley P-5 plate would work well.


----------



## RKlukas (Mar 26, 2012)

The Arca-Swiss L bracket(802306) has a removable base plate. You can use it as QR plate or plug the bracket in and have the L bracket when needed. The plates are available separately, so you only need 1 L bracket for several bodies and never need to replace the L bracket when you change bodies.
It is easily adjustable to body size, so that is not a factor either. 
The base plates have an anti-twist pin for various bodies as well.
Might be a good choice...
Rod


----------

